# bloating & sense of trapped wind during IVF stims



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, wondered if you could advise me of anything I can do/take to help relieve bloating and a feeling of trapped wind/need to go to toilet. I'm on day 7 of IVF stims (450 menopur daily & 5 buserelin)
Tried heat pad and drinking warm peppermint tea but still feel uncomfortable.

Also I'm keen to make sure my bowels are not going to cause problem at egg collection as in previous cycle the consultant couldn't retrieve all eggs due to bowel obstruction. Is there any foods I should be avoiding and/or any foods or supplements that might help?
Thanks x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you constipated? If you need a laxative then that might help reduce the pressure in there.

It could just be that the ovaries are swollen and heavy and this is what you are feeling. I felt like I had a bag of pebbles in my belly from a couple of days into stims that slowly turned to rocks then melons!


----------

